# Evinrude 15hp two smoke prop options?



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Hard to say until you lay down your baseline numbers with the new set up. Don't rush to judgement until you've balanced out your new skiff with a typical load, smaller the hull the more it will affect your final prop choice.


----------

